# '11 X5 35d - the classic "should I buy?"



## jason_adrian (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everyone -

New to the forum, but have been in an F30 328i for the past couple years. I'm coming off lease and need a car for a somewhat short period of time (~12 months).

There's a 2011 X5 35d with 67k miles at my BMW dealership. They are willing to let it go for $22k, which seems like a steal (retail value seems to be around $25-26k). I'm a bit hesitant to get the car and was looking for some advice. 

Is there anything I can/should check for before purchase in terms of required maintenance and repairs?

Also, I understand that there have been issues with carbon buildup and the emissions system. Are there other large repairs I need to worry about? I don't believe the car has air suspension, which would cause me concern. Anything else?

Thanks in advance!


By the way (and somewhat off-topic) - I'm leaning towards this over a CPO because the X5 CPO cars are MUCH more expensive ($38-45k), and would only make sense if I held the car for a while. I also considered CPO X3s, but most are priced at ~$35k with current estimated trade-in values south of $28k (I'm sensitive to residual more than anything, because I expect to trade it in soon). In addition, I really don't want to buy my car off lease (issues with the car, and recent move to CT has me wishing for an AWD car). Also my purchase option is much higher than trade-in value.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Price certainly looks good. Assume it is outfitted well enough for your likes.

67k on a diesel is really nothing.

If you get a CPO warranty or extended warranty I'd say you have nothing to lose.

Ask for the maintenance history and see what issues it has had. If they are the typical ones we see here, you know how to handle it.

CBU is always the dreaded problem that makes most run and hide, but it can be readily cleaned out for a nominal charge of about $1,000 at an Indy. BMW will charge more, maybe in the $1500 range. I'd try to negotiate some sort of a deal whereby they "guarantee" that CBU is a non-issue. Either they inspect and verify or go ahead and make them do the CBU SIB.

If you aren't going to drive it much, say only short distances (<10 miles one way) at a time, a diesel may not be your best choice.

Best of Luck!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

*'11 X5 35d - the classic "should I buy?"*

X5d and 335d seem to have different problems. Emissions related issues (including extreme CBU) seem much fewer on the X5d. The most common thing I've read is a problem with active DEF tank sensor (requires tank replacement unless you're crafty enough to rig you own sensor), leaky gasket around firewall area causes water leak the result in injector failure, EGR recall some years ago (old news now but check that history) and that's pretty much it. 
As mentioned, ask for the repair history. If repeated recent visits for CEL don't do it, particularly without a warranty. Other than that, spend $150-200 to get it inspected by independent BMW repairer (not dealer) and drive happy. I've had my X5d for 2.5 years and love it. Normally I get bored with daily drivers after a few months but not even looking / thinking of a replacement.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

You mentioned being sensitive to residuals. I've been casually watching pricing of the 09-11 X5's over the last year. I'd think a $4k-$5k loss in value can be expected over 12 months assuming 'normal' mileage. They probably gave somewhere around $20k or less when they bought it on trade in and I have to agree though that $22k does seem to be pretty dang good for the mileage and age. That would certainly help makeup for some of the residual loss as well. I wouldn't be as concerned with CBU on the X5 compared to a 335d but the SCR system on both vehicles have been problematic. As mentioned before, a PPI would be a good thing to do if you want to move forward.


----------



## jason_adrian (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

If I pull the trigger (have to decide this week), I'm going to try to get a PPI. There's a great indie mechanic down the street from me.

The only thing that's giving me pause: the majority of my trips are a short distance, but I have a long (1+ hour, highway) drive each week. As flyingman mentioned, a diesel may not be my best option in general. I'd actually prefer a small car, but this deal seemed almost too good to pass up (agree with mefferso on that), and it's optioned out exactly as I'd want it.

Is the self-leveling suspension only a feature on some of these vehicles? That seems to be another problem mentioned frequently by X5 owners, but I haven't been able to figure out what models have that.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

jason_adrian said:


> Is the self-leveling suspension only a feature on some of these vehicles? That seems to be another problem mentioned frequently by X5 owners, but I haven't been able to figure out what models have that.


I believe its only available on X5's with the 3rd row seat option.


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Rule of thumb - there's no good deal without some string attached coming from a dealer. Hard to believe that they will let some few grands of the hands. Can be, but still hard to believe.

Definitely do PPI outside, ask for repair history.

Verify options installed, it may be bone stock and as soon as you buy it you will find that Nav is missing, back up camera is missing etc. You can let us know what it has.

Is this the one?

Check CarFax - 2 accidents.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

jason_adrian said:


> Is the self-leveling suspension only a feature on some of these vehicles? That seems to be another problem mentioned frequently by X5 owners, but I haven't been able to figure out what models have that.


The self leveling suspension is mandatory with third row. It may have been available as standalone option some years, but I don't believe so.

The bags do leak. Not expensive to purchase replacement and labor is supposed to be less than an hour.

Thought you were looking for diesel specific info. There are other X5 maladies - what BMW does not have at least a couple? - such as self destructing drive shafts. BMW just extended the warranty to 10 years / 120k miles for this defect. Other than that, it actually seems to be holding up. One member had 300k miles on his V8 equipped car, and there another member that does a ton of driving and must be past 100k miles with no major issues on his diesel. 
While every car has variances, that's encouraging for someone like me who plans on keeping it for ten years or so. Mine has been perfect to date and I'm not losing sleep over the prospect of the remaining 7.5 years.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

http://www.bmwarchive.org/vin/bmw-vin-decoder.html will give you a list of all the original options. Just need the last 7 numbers/letters on the VIN


----------



## jason_adrian (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah - keen eye vetaldj. I had decided to go a different route (I'd miss my small, tossable BMW a bit too much), but hadn't checked the CarFax at that time. 

FredoinSF, I'm glad your X5 has been reliable (and performing, as all BMWs do). If I had a family or the need to haul things more frequently, I'd definitely be getting an X5. Lightly used examples are going for reasonable rates .. especially when compared to the smaller X3.

Also, thanks for that bmwarchive link mefferso. Very helpful. I can't believe how many BMW dealers list the packages and options on these cars incorrectly!


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

jason_adrian said:


> Also, thanks for that bmwarchive link mefferso. Very helpful. I can't believe how many BMW dealers list the packages and options on these cars incorrectly!


No problem. And thats the exact reason I used it. When looking through autotrader for my 335d, I noticed errors or missing options listed when I clearly saw them in the posted pics all the time. So I used that website religiously.

Mike


----------

